# Who makes good fishing frames...



## danattherock (Aug 20, 2008)

I need a fishing frame for my 14' Sotar. Need anchor off the back. Bow and stern seating. Fly fishing some pretty easy class 1-3 tailwaters. Any suggestions? Thanks. 



Dan


----------



## Philthy (Apr 30, 2004)

River Boat Works

Salida Colorado
(719) 539-9323


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Down River Equipment


----------



## dgrogue (Apr 10, 2009)

Canyon Whitewater Inflatables.
http://www.canyoninflatables.com/album/large/excursionguide.jpg


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

Philthy said:


> River Boat Works
> 
> Salida Colorado
> (719) 539-9323



I second this. Located in the Arkansas Valley and he takes care of them long after they leave the shop.


----------



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted by Philthy
> River Boat Works
> 
> Salida Colorado
> (719) 539-9323


I third this...

I have both a DRE and a River Boat Works frame. Same quality and price but I felt I got better customer service from RBW IMO...


----------



## Dakota7 (Jul 11, 2010)

I bought a raft and fishing frame from AAA Inflatables in Denver two years ago. It has an anchor and front and back seat. I do most of my fishing on the Roaring Fork and Colorado and it's great. I've brought it back in few times and have received excellent service.


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Haven't dealt with River Boat works but if their customer service is better than DRE, I'd be interested in what that looks like. Start to finish, DRE has treated me great.


----------



## orto11 (Mar 8, 2013)

Is this for a Cat or a Raft? Most of the vendors listed above are speed rail fitting builders. If you are looking for the highest quality welded frame, you won't find a nicer one for fit and finish and design than canyon whitewater inflatables and the prices are near what you would pay for a handrail boat. 

I have heard they can also beat most of the pricing on speed rail fitting boats but don't do them often.


I have bought stuff from Ron at riverboat works also , good service. 
Corey


----------



## Brotorboat (Apr 14, 2009)

Down River Equipment


----------



## jerkinLips (Jun 4, 2013)

Just got my 4 bay, diamond plate, with poly deck from DRE. Couldn't be happier. Built quick and with quality, had me on the river in no time. Based out of Denver Colorado


----------



## danattherock (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Riverboat Works made my breakdown frame. May see if they can just make a stern seat add on that incorporates an anchor system. 


Dan


----------

